# Silver Sides



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

i have always been in the dark when people refer to silversides, are they just bait shop minnows frozen?

Also can frozen minnows harbour any parasites or anything or does the process of freezing take care of that?

Just wondering because i have always thought incorperating a balanced diet including lots of calcium to be important and the bones in bait minnows i would

think would be great.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

*Hikari Silversides*
Silversides are naturally high in Omega-3 fatty acids














 








 *** *Vitamin-enriched frozen silversides for carnivorous aquarium fish* *** *Whole silversides retain natural shape and nutritional benefits* *** *Add variety to the diet of large, predatory "monster" aquarium fish*







Maximize nutrition for your large piscivorous (fish eating) aquarium fish with less mess. Hikari frozen Silversides boast the Bio-Pure® 3-step sterilization process for unequalled product quality. Hikari Silversides are free of parasites, harmful bacteria, and foul odor. These frozen silversides are packaged to allow easy separation of individual whole fish for greater mess-free feeding. Vitamin-enriched silversides packed in pure water are processed through a special freezing process to ensure superior quality and to retain natural color, shape, and nutritional benefits. Available in a 4 oz flat pack with *Small* 1" silversides (approximate size) or a 16 oz flat pack with *Large* 1-1/2"-2" silversides (approximate size).


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

smelt- a small sardine like fish


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

here is a link
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+7927+20455&pcatid=20455


----------

